# Destin Grouper



## DF2 (Feb 24, 2010)

First post for a long time troll 

Went grouper hunting SE of Destin Sat 5/18 with my 2 sons. Wanted to go to 15 miles SE but pulled up short due to not quite ideal sea conditions. Ended up on the broken bottom. Boats on the first 2 rock we looked for, moved to a third (unoccupied) rock. Started with 3 highly endangered Red Snapper, all approx. 10 lbs. Caught a 20# red grouper, a small shark, and a large king on an hardtail. King was estimated at 35-40 lbs (nice fish). Only kept the grouper. No pics for the king, he broke the rod at the boat :thumbdown:. All the good fish caught on live pinfish. Dead cigar minnows produced 3 squirrelfish.

Good day on the water with my boys.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard and glad you posted your catch and it is always a great day when you are on the water with family.


----------



## Frank MC (May 22, 2013)

Nice Catch!!!!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice report, what kind of boat are you running?


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Seems like the wind is coming from SE evertime I plan a trip that way had to change my plans and fish closer many times myself those big kings have a way of pulling a houdini right at the boat guess thats how they managed to get that big in the first place.


----------



## DF2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Fish,

Proline 231 walkaround cuddy
Roughly 50,000 miles on it 

Great boat


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

DF2 said:


> Fish,
> 
> Proline 231 walkaround cuddy
> Roughly 50,000 miles on it
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

thanks for the report and congrats on the fish nice haul.


----------

